# DIY, How to take the flowers Picture, in the Bright sun light



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Friends
Yes, If I shoot the beautiful flower in the bright sun light, but want the Super dark or Black Back ground= What should I do ?.
Yes Very easy---Use Flashes and bright support lights for both sides of the flower( Spot Lights at the flower only), Shoot with High speed shutter, And Carry the Black umbrella to shade the larges back ground= Yes, The Back ground that in the shade of umbrella and do not get the light from flashes , will be black back ground from the Effected of high speed shutter.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, If I shoot the beautiful flower in the bright sun light, but want the Super dark or Black Back ground= What should I do ?.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, If I shoot the beautiful flower in the bright sun light, but want the Super dark or Black Back ground= What should I do ?.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Surapon,
Thanks for the instructions!
I'm learning from you of your great idea.
For me, I usually put a black foam core 18 inches behind the target. Sometimes a bit restricting. So now, another arsenal for dark background.
Many thanks.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this useful information.

It's always a pleasure to read your post Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend Sir.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Dear Surapon,
> Thanks for the instructions!
> I'm learning from you of your great idea.
> For me, I usually put a black foam core 18 inches behind the target. Sometimes a bit restricting. So now, another arsenal for dark background.
> ...



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. lion rock.
Yes, I use to put the Black foam core behind the flowers too, BUT 2 years ago, At the Public park, When I start to touch the Flowers ( Behind the main subject with the Black Foam core Board, The Park's staff came to Warn me for this Black Foam core board might damage the flowers and the plants. From that time, I never use any thing to touch the flowers that not belong to me---That Why, the Umbrella is replace the black foam core board.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Click said:


> Thank you for sharing this useful information.
> 
> It's always a pleasure to read your post Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great weekend Sir.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Mr. Click, And glad that you like my crazy Idea-----You will not believe me, so many time of this Photo shooting with Big Black umbrella in the Park, So many People walk to meet me and talk= What and why I do Like that---After the Shot, I show them on LCD, And They love the flowers with the dark black ground---Yes, One day in the park , last spring season, One Beautiful Lady with a point and shoot Camera came to talk to me, and She volunteer to hold the Umbrella for me,And She told me that , she want to learn my point of views and hoe to set the Camera, Because of her time to move from P&S to Big DSLR camera----Yes, after she stay with me for 1 hours, Now She and Me are good Buddy and we go to shoot the photos on a short trip many time after that day.
Yes, Sir, I love to share Small Tricks with all of my Friends in CR. Like the words that I read 10-15 years ago :
" One GREAT LADY/ BILLIONARE in USA. She told Us that " MONEY are like Manure , need to donate or spread around for make the trees grow faster and stronger/ make the unlucky people have a better life. IT is USELESS and STINK to keep to much money/ Manure for our self alone.------------that is the same IDEA of the Knowledges."

Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon,
> ...



Looks pretty cool  The flash, is that DIY too?


----------



## Badger (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sanj (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much! Love your passion!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2014)

I ran across this effect a few years ago. This sunflower bud was lit by direct sun and there was a clear blue sky behind it, shot at 1/160 s and f/9 basically killed the ambient background, similar to the effect you get with a strobe and narrow aperture/fast shutter.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome tutorial Mr. Surapon! Thanks for all of your tips and tricks you have provided. I'll have to try this out!

Best regards.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > lion rock said:
> ...



Thanks, Dear Friend Quasimodo.
Yes That Multi- Flashes + LED Light Panels DIY system too. Yes, I use to post this DIY 2-3 months ago on CR. Post.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Badger said:


> Thanks for sharing



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Badger .
Surapon


----------



## BL (Jan 17, 2014)

Surapon!

I love your behind-the-scenes approach to this stuff haha

Anyone else come here just for the awesome hand drawn illustrations?


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

sanj said:


> Thank you so much! Love your passion!



Good afternoon, Sir, Dear Friend sanj.
Thanks, Glad that you like this crazy Idea.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I ran across this effect a few years ago. This sunflower bud was lit by direct sun and there was a clear blue sky behind it, shot at 1/160 s and f/9 basically killed the ambient background, similar to the effect you get with a strobe and narrow aperture/fast shutter.



Yes Sir, Thank you Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
Yes, Sir, Same Idea----I copy/ And Learn this IDEA from my Old Teacher from the Photography class that I took--Use the High speed Shutter with Side light flash and let the back ground not get the flash light( Create Darker Back Ground)--Yes Similar to your Technique.
Thanks you sir, to answer all the posts that need Help, And I have learn from your great Answers and get so many new Ideas, New Knowledge from your answers.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Awesome tutorial Mr. Surapon! Thanks for all of your tips and tricks you have provided. I'll have to try this out!
> 
> Best regards.




You are welcome, Sir, Dear wsmith96.
Yes, Please Try this Method of use High speed shutter with Flashes, and not the flash light hit the back ground. Yes, If you have only one flash, You can made the Snoot to get the narrow beam to the flower only.
Have FUN and get great creative Macro Picture that you love.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

BL said:


> Surapon!
> 
> I love your behind-the-scenes approach to this stuff haha
> 
> Anyone else come here just for the awesome hand drawn illustrations?



Good Friday afternoon, Sir, Dear BL.
Thausand Thanks for your great words, You make my day.
Have a great Weekend ahead.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 17, 2014)

BL said:


> Surapon!
> 
> I love your behind-the-scenes approach to this stuff haha
> 
> Anyone else come here just for the awesome hand drawn illustrations?


+1


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you, Mr. Surapon. Great instructions and pretty images.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome tutorial Mr. Surapon! Thanks for all of your tips and tricks you have provided. I'll have to try this out!
> ...


Dear Surapon, that's a great idea! ... I have a large Rouge flash bender which can be used as a snoot but I never thought of using it for flower photography ... thanks for sharing this cool tip. I'm going to buy some flowers tomorrow and try it out. Thanks once again and have a great weekend sir.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 17, 2014)

Great tutorial. I will definitely use this. I think I will substitute a scrim for the umbrella as I prefer a little more light on the background, but that is just my taste.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Thank you, Mr. Surapon. Great instructions and pretty images.



Dear Mr. sagittariansrock.
You are welcome, Sir. Glad that you like this DIY.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...



Thankssss, Dear mR. Rienzphotoz.
Yes, Please try, and you will love this technique ---Not Only The Flower, But Portrait Photos too, If you can have the Model to take the Photos, Just put your flash with Rouge Flash Blender at Her or His Side of Face, And Bingo ( With SS - 1/250 Sec.) and shoot at shade area = Great Dark Background for the Main Subject.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Cinto (Jan 18, 2014)

Well. I've always found that ditching the equipment and playing with the light always gets me the best results. Light, maybe reflector, lens and camera.


----------



## Cinto (Jan 18, 2014)

Ps. You should check your red channels on your histogram they look really
blown out. or maybe you've just pushed everything to red and your whites are way off? either way the pink in the rose doesn't look good.


----------



## Cinto (Jan 18, 2014)

Actually after taking a look, it seems you've blown the highlights by having your flash too close? and tried to recover with a pink overlay? Maybe not highlights cause its in a weird place? You definitely did something dirty though.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 18, 2014)

BL said:


> Surapon!
> 
> I love your behind-the-scenes approach to this stuff haha
> 
> Anyone else come here just for the awesome hand drawn illustrations?



I love the fact that the ME is actually typed ;D


----------



## Northstar (Jan 18, 2014)

Cinto said:


> Actually after taking a look, it seems you've blown the highlights by having your flash too close? and tried to recover with a pink overlay? Maybe not highlights cause its in a weird place? You definitely did something dirty though.




Having a bad day Cinto?

I looked at your photos and thought "wow, these are great", and then you ruined it all for me by following up with consecutive disrespectful criticisms about Surapon's photos and technique.

Not cool.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends
> Yes, If I shoot the beautiful flower in the bright sun light, but want the Super dark or Black Back ground= What should I do ?.
> Yes Very easy---Use Flashes and bright support lights for both sides of the flower( Spot Lights at the flower only), Shoot with High speed shutter, And Carry the Black umbrella to shade the larges back ground= Yes, The Back ground that in the shade of umbrella and do not get the light from flashes , will be black back ground from the Effected of high speed shutter.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Surapon...thanks so much for taking your time to share this great idea with us!

Also, I just have to say that it is such a delight to follow your posts and commentary. Your enthusiasm, passion, and positivity are very refreshing, and a great addition to this forum. IMO.

Thanks again,
North


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2014)

Northstar said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 100 Hear Hear


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Great tutorial. I will definitely use this. I think I will substitute a scrim for the umbrella as I prefer a little more light on the background, but that is just my taste.



THANKS, Dear TexPhoto.
You are Right, The Background are get difference Look as the Photographer's Prefer. In this case, Using Umbrella, We can reduce the shutter speed down to 1/ 125 Sec., And We can see morte of Back Ground details.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks for sharing surapon



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Dylan777 .
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Cinto said:


> Well. I've always found that ditching the equipment and playing with the light always gets me the best results. Light, maybe reflector, lens and camera.



WOw, Wow, Wow, Dear Cinto.
I love your Artistic Macro Photography, In Your Case, You Have a great Thinking before You Press the shutter, and get the great result of the Light to Support the Main Subject as the Abstract Arts work by Shade and shadow display.
Yes, I have learn from you to day. 
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Cinto said:


> Ps. You should check your red channels on your histogram they look really
> blown out. or maybe you've just pushed everything to red and your whites are way off? either way the pink in the rose doesn't look good.



Thanks you, Sir Dear Cinto.
Thanks for your Great Comments, Next time, I Will check The Red Channels after Take the shot of Red Rose, If Too much, I can Adjust the + 0.33 Over Exposure More, to get less red color and more Pink Colors..
Yes, I have learn some thing new from you to day----Past many years ( Since 1999--My First DSLR), After I took the Photo = As IS, I never check my Photos details/ Infor. in the LCD, And Hope that I can get 10-15 % of Good Photos , after I look in the Computer Screen.
Thanks again, Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon!
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear sagittariansrock.
YES " ME " big typing Letter, for main IDEA/ Main Point of ME = The Crazy Old man----Ha, Ha, Ha
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, Please try, and you will love this technique ---Not Only The Flower, *But Portrait Photos too, If you can have the Model to take the Photos*, Just put your flash with Rouge Flash Blender at Her or His Side of Face, And Bingo ( With SS - 1/250 Sec.) and shoot at shade area = Great Dark Background for the Main Subject.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon


Dear Surapon,
I wish I can take your advice and photograph some models here using your tips ... but the models here are totally covered up, like the photos below ;D ;D ;D ... any suggestions on how to photograph them?


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Cinto said:


> Actually after taking a look, it seems you've blown the highlights by having your flash too close? and tried to recover with a pink overlay? Maybe not highlights cause its in a weird place? You definitely did something dirty though.



Yes, Sir, You are Right on the Target, Dear Friend Mr. Cinto.
I try to put Flash with Snoot too close to the Red Rose, That my way to cut the unwant Flash light to the back ground and Create the Black or super dark Back ground( Yes I use E-TTL control my Flash, and I trust my Canon too much---Ha, Ha, Ha )----Yes, The Result of The too close Flash to the Rose, I blown out the highlight. 
No, I do very little Post Processing by Photoshop, Because of My Low level knowledge of High Tech Photoshop---Yes, Next Semester, I will go back to learn Photoshop in my Local Technical Colledge.
Thank you, Sir for Great Comments that I will learn to use in next Photography Hobby.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Cinto said:
> 
> 
> > Actually after taking a look, it seems you've blown the highlights by having your flash too close? and tried to recover with a pink overlay? Maybe not highlights cause its in a weird place? You definitely did something dirty though.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear my friend Mr. Northstar.
Thankssssss for your comments, Well , I am very respect Mr. Cinto, Because of he speak direct from his heart , his knowledge and His Unique Point of Views that I can learn from my Error/ Mistake, and do better jobs in next time. 
My dear old dad use to teach me = " WE MIGHT HAVE A VERY DIFFICULT TIME TO GET SOME DUST, OR DEBRIS FROM OUR EYES, BUT WE ARE VERY GLAD TO HAVE A GOOD FRIEND TO HELP US REMOVE THE DUST FROM OUR EYE---AND LEARN THAT , NEXT TIME WHEN WE GO TO THE DUSTY PLACE, USE OUR SUNGLASS TO PROTECT OUR EYES"------
Yes, In my Idea, Mr. Clinto is the person to try to help me remove the dust off my eyes.
Thanks for your great comments, Sir.
Have a great weekend.
Your Friend, Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Northstar said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends
> ...



Thanksssss, my dear Friend Northstar.
You are welcome, Sir.
Your Great Words = Make my weekend = Happy Weekend
Yes, We both learn from each other and Learn from or the CR. Members too.
Good day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Quasimodo.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Please try, and you will love this technique ---Not Only The Flower, *But Portrait Photos too, If you can have the Model to take the Photos*, Just put your flash with Rouge Flash Blender at Her or His Side of Face, And Bingo ( With SS - 1/250 Sec.) and shoot at shade area = Great Dark Background for the Main Subject.
> ...



Dear friend Rienzphotoz.
The Drawing and the Photos below are the way That I did before, BUT you need to adjust the camera setting for the intensity of flashes ( the Distant of Flashes from the Subject) and the Distant of the Reflector, depend on your point of view-----Some time, if the Back ground shrub are too bright----Two man with big black umbrellas to give the shade of the shrub behind the subject will help too.
YES, Black Cover lady or Dark Skin African/ American are the Hard Subject to make a great exposure photos, Special mixed group with the light skin people. If a group picture, I must position of the Dark Skin People near the Flash, and the Light skin people far away from flash = That will help both group of people to be very happy, when they see the photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Cinto said:
> 
> 
> > Actually after taking a look, it seems you've blown the highlights by having your flash too close? and tried to recover with a pink overlay? Maybe not highlights cause its in a weird place? You definitely did something dirty though.
> ...


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 20, 2014)

I just found a good way to make use my new 100L macro. Thanks for sharing Surapon. 

Ken


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> I just found a good way to make use my new 100L macro. Thanks for sharing Surapon.
> 
> Ken



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Ken.
Have a good day and Good hunting for the perfect Picture.
Surapon


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 20, 2014)

Surapon,
great advice! Your photos look great, and it will make me get my 100 macro out more


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Surapon,
> great advice! Your photos look great, and it will make me get my 100 macro out more



Dear Friend, Mr. TrabimanUK.
THANKSSSSS.
If you use FF Canon Camera, = EF 100 Macro Lens are great for PORTRAIT Photography, With F=2.8 = Great Back ground beautiful Blur too, And Super sharp at F = 8.0----Please try for Portrait Photos.
BUT if you use the small sensor Camera, May be 100 mm( = 100 X 1.6 = 1600 mm) , You need to move far away from the beautiful model----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Work Week.
Surapon
Nice to talk to you


----------



## lion rock (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr Surapon,
I really like your images of the young lady you posted on the 18th., especially img_007; all images are beautiful. I am going to learn your lighting and high shutter speed to remove the background.
You are very kind to share the tricks up your sleeve!
-r


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Mr Surapon,
> I really like your images of the young lady you posted on the 18th., especially img_007; all images are beautiful. I am going to learn your lighting and high shutter speed to remove the background.
> You are very kind to share the tricks up your sleeve!
> -r



Good Monday afternoon, Dear Friend lion rock.
Thankssss for your commends, and your good words that make my days. Yes , We all, Learn the new Things, New Ideas in every day, That make us get improve of our Love Hobby, Photography.
Have a great workweek ahead.
Surapon


----------



## flowers (Jan 31, 2014)

Very inventive, well done!


----------



## Oceo (Jan 31, 2014)

Cinto said:


> Well. I've always found that ditching the equipment and playing with the light always gets me the best results. Light, maybe reflector, lens and camera.



Is that a Skipper in CRW_6722?


----------



## Oceo (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's an image of a flower taken early morning. Oh, yes, and a butterfly too. a butterfly in flight -- BFIF. That's my present obsession interest.

Giant Swallowtail and Penta (Pentas lanceolata).


1D X, 135mm + 1.4x extender, f/5.6, ISO 2000, 1/8000 sec.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 31, 2014)

Oceo said:


> Here's an image of a flower taken early morning. Oh, yes, and a butterfly too. a butterfly in flight -- BFIF. That's my present obsession interest.
> 
> Giant Swallowtail and Penta (Pentas lanceolata).
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Interesting combo using the 135 plus 1.4 extender....do you use that combo often?


----------



## Oceo (Jan 31, 2014)

N


Northstar said:


> Oceo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an image of a flower taken early morning. Oh, yes, and a butterfly too. a butterfly in flight -- BFIF. That's my present obsession interest.
> ...


I used the 135mm + extender until I bought a 200mm. Not too much obvious difference in tele effect but I'm assuming that a 200mm has better Image Quality than a 135 with extender. BFIF images need all the IQ they can get!

p.s. As a newbie poster I can use some hints on how to reply to questions. I may have missed the obvious, or not seen how in the FAQ. Let's see how this attempt looks.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Oceo said:


> Here's an image of a flower taken early morning. Oh, yes, and a butterfly too. a butterfly in flight -- BFIF. That's my present obsession interest.
> 
> Giant Swallowtail and Penta (Pentas lanceolata).
> 
> ...




Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Oceo---That not the Photo, But is an Arts Work, Very beautiful one.
THANKSSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## Oceo (Feb 1, 2014)

surapon said:


> Oceo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an image of a flower taken early morning. Oh, yes, and a butterfly too. a butterfly in flight -- BFIF. That's my present obsession interest.
> ...



Thank you, surapon, and North Star, too, for your kind words.


----------



## surapon (Feb 1, 2014)

flowers said:


> Very inventive, well done!




Thanks, Dear Khun Flowers.
You make my days.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Cinto said:
> 
> 
> > Actually after taking a look, it seems you've blown the highlights by having your flash too close? and tried to recover with a pink overlay? Maybe not highlights cause its in a weird place? You definitely did something dirty though.
> ...


 
Criticism is ok when someone publishes their photos to show that they do know what their doing. So where are his images? I'd like to see it done better.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Cinto said:
> ...




THANKSSS, Dear teacher , Mr. Mt Spokane .
Thanks for your comments.
Yes, Sir, I know from the Past, All the Photos/ Paintings have some good Points and Some Bad Points that we can Learn and adapt from Comments from our friends or from regular visitors-For Our Better Photos in the Future Shots. WRONG or RIGHT are meaningless in Creative Arts works, Depend on the feeling of that creator in that moment.
Yes, Every Human when they see some thing in front of them, There are more than 1000 Difference Ideas/ Perceptions----Yes, So many time that WE and I miss that great IDEAS too.
Have a great Sunday , Sir.
Surapon


----------

